
S3 trickery, do the unthinkable - efi_mk
https://hackernoon.com/s3-trickery-using-it-as-a-scheduler-c618103b1cf2
======
efi_mk
S3 never stops to amaze me, did you ever try to schedule tasks with it ? Give
it a try

